# No first gear on auto transmission.



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just installed a used transmission from pick a dent, and its starts out in 2nd gear. All the gears shift 2nd,3rd,4th and lock up torque converter work great and nice tight shifts. However, it lugs in 2nd gear. Please tell me what to look for when I take this apart. I have my old one completely apart and it wasn't that hard to take apart. I was thinking the band might be stuck on. 
Thanks


----------

